
A Peek at the First Sodium-Ion Rechargeable Battery - simonebrunozzi
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/renewables/a-first-prototype-of-a-sodiumion-rechargeable-battery
======
mamon
Sodium batteries are irrelevant, as they have no advantages over lithium
batteries (except maybe a slight cost decrease). At the same time Japanese
engineers prototyped magnesium-ion batteries, which will double capacity of
Li-Ion:

[http://www.japantoday.com/category/technology/view/japanese-...](http://www.japantoday.com/category/technology/view/japanese-
team-develops-high-energy-density-magnesium-rechargeable-battery)

Can't wait to see them entering mass production.

~~~
mystikal
Sodium isn't toxic, 5 grams of lithium can kill you.

